# Chute handle mod



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking for the post from a while back, he had the Honda with the manual chute mod done where he had a bracket made up and the handle attached up higher on the side of the handle bar above the instead of below, he had pics there


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's one, but I think there was another one also.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...wer-high-chute-crank-tall-handlebar-kits.html


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Here's one, but I think there was another one also.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...wer-high-chute-crank-tall-handlebar-kits.html


Ok thanks buddy


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sure wish I could find the other one I'm thinking about. It must be buried in a thread somewhere.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sure wish I could find the other one I'm thinking about. It must be buried in a thread somewhere.


I found it this morning, I got a few temp brackets done to see if I can get it to work out right then a buddy of mine who is a welder/machinest will make me up something good looking out of stainles steel or aluminum


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There it is! 

Sounds like you'll have a nice set up when you get it all fabbed up. Be sure to show it off to us.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> There it is!
> 
> Sounds like you'll have a nice set up when you get it all fabbed up. Be sure to show it off to us.


yip all done, worked fine, no more bending over,post afew pics now and uploading a video to pout on here, it wont let me add photes ,its says its maxed out, anyone know how to delete older photos so I can add new ones and a video too, I did it before but cant figure out how I deleted old pics to make room for new ones


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> I found it this morning, I got a few temp brackets done to see if I can get it to work out right then a buddy of mine who is a welder/machinest will make me up something good looking out of stainles steel or aluminum[


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> https://youtu.be/hPAT4jyILkM


One mod left then its done, Bucket extension should be here end of the week or early next week from Cormier Equipment, after buying 8 of them in last few years, not cheap, used to be $148 to the door everything included with shipping , prior to Nov of last year 2015, they since jumped in price to $189 to the door


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> There it is!
> 
> Sounds like you'll have a nice set up when you get it all fabbed up. Be sure to show it off to us.



Yes works great, took about an hour to set up
View attachment 86610


View attachment 86618


View attachment 86626


View attachment 86634


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks good! I am 6'4" and this would work out great for me...now for the handlebars!!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

backfist said:


> Looks good! I am 6'4" and this would work out great for me...now for the handlebars!!


Same with me buddy, 6'3, 245 lbs, lol,no need to bend down if you dont have to, bucket extension just came im on the way out to put it on,however no need for the blowers this year, all our snow is gone a month earlier this year then any other in history,lol


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Bucketextension on*

Just installed the bucket extension, time to put it away till next season, the chute lever handle mod to rise it up was a great idea by the 2 guys who had it done on here, last pics now ,shes in the shed put away, the 2004 was a good buy and is in near mint condition, hopefully I wont sell it next year and have to look for another one, 928 is far the best machine on the go


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

*MOd*

I needed this the other day...we had 20+ inches of snow...the HS724 did well, but I'm sure the 928 would have been the better choice!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

backfist said:


> I needed this the other day...we had 20+ inches of snow...the HS724 did well, but I'm sure the 928 would have been the better choice!


I had the 724 2 years ago, great machine, but when you get used to the 928 you can go any smaller,lol


----------

